# We have made a milestone!



## Jim (May 11, 2007)

I just realized we are over 1000 posts! Guess who made the 1000th? JustFishN congrats! You are the winner!

There is a package of baits in the mail for you!

Happy fishing!
Jim


Pic is kind of small, But look at the time. Its 4:00AM and Im suffering from Insomnia.


----------



## Anonymous (May 11, 2007)

WOW thats great =D>!! I know that JustFishN is going to be so happy about the bait. 


fishnfever


----------



## hckystud36 (May 11, 2007)

awesome!

GO TINBOATS!


----------



## JustFishN (May 11, 2007)

Yayyyyyyy!!!! 

Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2007)

Right on I remember when there was only like 12 members. This is a great site with great guys, I think it will keep goin strong long into the future.


----------



## JustFishN (May 18, 2007)

Jimmy,

Thanks for all of the prizes! I was so excited when I got your package! 

Thank you again

Jenn


----------



## Jim (May 18, 2007)

JustFishN said:


> Jimmy,
> 
> Thanks for all of the prizes! I was so excited when I got your package!
> 
> ...



Your very welcome! You guys (and gals) make this site! I like surprising members now and then with cool free stuff. Every now and then I like to thank people for helping out grow the site.

Tell fishnfever paws off those baits, those are for you!


----------



## Anonymous (May 18, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy,
> ...



Darn it!! Thats ok Jim I will wait untill I get a pack of your worms :wink: 

fishnfever


----------



## JustFishN (May 18, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> JustFishN said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy,
> ...



He already tried to steal the mini!!!

Thanks again... and this board is awesome! We need to have a chatroom here. hehe. I've noticed a few times that like 6 people are on at the same time. But I know those are hard to run.


----------

